# .

## Goblin_Gaga

, ,     !   


 :

**

(      )

----------


## Girine

-

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> -


  ,  ,  .
   - ,    -

----------


## Girine

,    , ...
...   :Wow:

----------


## ToT

:Smilie:

----------


## Aquad



----------



----------



----------


## GERDA

--

----------


## Goblin_Gaga



----------

:Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## net



----------


## Goblin_Gaga



----------



----------


## Karla



----------


## asa



----------


## Shure



----------


## net

"" ,

----------


## Karla



----------


## net

-,

----------


## Karla



----------


## Karla

-      -  ()

----------


## Rimskaya



----------


## Mil



----------


## Karla



----------



----------


## ToT



----------


## NatikA

(, ...)

----------



----------


## GERDA



----------


## Pref



----------


## Karla



----------


## 78



----------


## NatikA



----------


## Aquad



----------


## 7



----------


## Karla



----------


## NatikA

(  ,  ,   ?!)

----------


## Aquad



----------



----------


## 7



----------


## Karla

*NatikA*, !  
 (        )

----------


## Karla



----------



----------


## Antonio

",     "  :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## NatikA

> ! 
>  (        )


     !  , ,     ?

----------

?)

----------

)

----------


## Karla

,    ?

----------

(      )

----------


## Tasya



----------



----------


## Karla



----------


## 7



----------



----------


## Karla



----------


## 7



----------



----------


## Shure



----------


## Karla



----------


## 7



----------


## Karla



----------



----------


## Sveda



----------


## Karla

....

----------


## Nanina



----------


## Aquad

*Nanina*, 

    ?
 -  ""...
,  ()

----------



----------


## Karla



----------



----------


## Sveda



----------


## elf

::condom::

----------

-

----------


## Karla



----------


## Sveda



----------


## Karla



----------


## Sveda



----------


## Karla

""     .   ""
-

----------

---..........    ...........

----------


## Karla



----------



----------


## Sveda



----------

,

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## Karla



----------


## martinengo

!

----------


## Sveda

...

----------


## Sveda

,  .

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## Pref



----------


## Karla

*Pref*,    ?

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## Karla



----------


## Pref

Pref,    ?
,    
 .....

----------


## Karla

:yes:

----------


## Pref



----------


## Karla



----------


## Pref

:Smilie:

----------



----------


## Pref



----------


## Karla



----------



----------


## Pref



----------


## Karla



----------


## Pref

:Smilie:

----------


## Karla



----------



----------


## Karla

**,     ?

----------


## Pref

-

----------


## Pref



----------



----------


## Pref

--

----------

---

----------

*Karla*,

----------



----------


## Rimskaya



----------


## Sveda



----------


## Pref



----------



----------



----------



----------


## Pref



----------


## Pref



----------


## Sveda



----------


## 7

-

----------



----------


## Pref



----------


## 7



----------


## Pref

--

----------


## Sveda



----------


## Svetishe



----------



----------



----------


## Svetishe

- ()

----------



----------


## Sveda



----------


## 7



----------

-
http://www.rustreet.com/Poisk/28.htm -   ,      :Smilie:

----------



----------


## Svetishe

()

----------


## Sveda



----------


## Goblin_Gaga

<b>  !!!!!!   !!!!!!!</b>

----------


## stas

*Goblin_Gaga*,  :Smilie:  "     "  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aquad



----------


## Sveda

---------------------
     .

----------



----------

()

----------



----------

, -

----------


## Sveda

-----------
      ,  , .

----------


## 7



----------

!
  !!!

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## .



----------

>

----------


## Panther



----------


## Miha

(  , -.     )

----------


## Nazar

,   .

----------


## sveetna



----------



----------


## Panther



----------

>

----------


## Sveda

.
--------------
     "",   ....

----------


## Panther



----------


## sveetna



----------


## yBy

,      :Smilie:

----------


## Sveda

,  .
,   ?

----------


## yBy

,           :yes:  
  , ,      :Smilie:

----------


## sveetna



----------


## yBy



----------


## Karla



----------


## yBy



----------


## sveetna



----------

>

----------


## yBy



----------


## Karla



----------


## Karla

>

----------


## Aquad



----------


## Karla

--

----------


## Jil



----------


## Karla

Осака

----------


## Jil

>

----------


## Karla



----------


## yBy



----------


## Karla



----------


## yBy



----------


## novela

-

----------


## sveetna

-,  -

----------


## Svetishe

()

----------


## yBy

- (  )

 :Smilie:

----------


## Aquad

""   ...

 ().

----------


## Svetishe

-

----------


## novela



----------


## Aquad

( )

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

Offtopic:
----

----------

:Smilie:     ...  :Smilie:

----------



----------



----------


## Aquad



----------


## novela



----------


## Aquad



----------


## yBy



----------


## Aquad



----------


## yBy

:Smilie:

----------


## novela



----------


## yBy

( .)

----------


## Aquad

:
 !!!

----------


## Tim



----------


## Svetishe

(  )

----------


## Nazar

.   .

----------



----------

...    ...

----------

)))

----------

...????????    ,  -

----------


## Aquad



----------


## twain

> ...    ...
> __________________
> - ...


 -   !!

----------


## sveetna



----------


## Maki



----------


## sveetna



----------

>

----------

> 


... ...   .

----------


## novela



----------

--

----------



----------


## Tim

> .   .


 -   .

----------


## anetka



----------


## novela



----------


## mr.TokS

:Wow:     )))

----------


## Aquad

()

----------

-

----------


## mr.TokS

:Wow:     )))

----------


## Lisaya



----------


## novela



----------



----------


## Aquad

**, 




> 


-   "" ...  :Wink:

----------


## Edd

Aquad
 : Mid("",3,1).

----------


## Aquad

*Edd*, 

    ...
 :Wink:

----------


## novela

...

----------

> ...


-

----------


## ..

...

----------


## mr.TokS

-     :yes:

----------


## HLena



----------


## Edd

!!!
-- --!!!   !!!  ,      ?!!  :Rotate:

----------


## novela

> !!!
> -- --!!!   !!!  ,      ?!!


  :Wow:   , ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## honeymoon

.   .

----------


## iov

, - ,    .,   .

----------


## Aquad



----------


## iov

,

----------


## Svetishe

()

----------


## iov



----------


## ..

.

----------


## Svetishe

()

----------


## novela



----------


## mr.TokS

**

----------


## iov



----------



----------


## iov



----------


## Aquad

> 


 ...    ...    ...

 ...

----------


## iov



----------


## ElZa

*   *

----------



----------


## mr.TokS

-

----------


## mr.TokS

-

----------



----------


## HLena

( )

----------


## $tudent



----------


## Lawyer

> 


 . .  229

----------


## Lawyer



----------



----------


## ˸

-  :Smilie: )))))))))))))))

----------


## gluchnaya

:Wink:

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## gluchnaya

-

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## gluchnaya



----------

(   )

----------


## Lawyer



----------


## Notta

()

----------

?   ??

----------



----------


## Tigra_buh

( )

----------



----------


## gluchnaya



----------


## 77

( )

----------


## gluchnaya

(    ...  ,      )

----------


## Rumaka

-
(    )

----------


## 77

( )

----------


## Notta

( .)


* 77*,      . ( ,    :Smilie:  )

----------


## 77



----------


## Tigra_buh

( )

----------


## Notta



----------


## Programada

?

----------


## Tigra_buh

( ,   )

----------


## Programada

(    ...)

----------


## AMM

( )

----------


## Lawyer



----------



----------


## 77



----------


## Notta



----------


## 77

--

----------


## tchernobuh



----------


## Notta

:Smilie:

----------


## Tigra_buh

(    )

----------

?     ,     !

----------


## Tigra_buh

( )

----------


## Eveningwind



----------


## tchernobuh



----------


## Tigra_buh



----------


## Notta



----------

,         ?

----------


## 77



----------



----------


## 77



----------

- !  :yes:

----------


## Kolelef



----------


## 77



----------


## Notta

(    -    :Smilie:   )

----------


## Notta

,  
 :Smilie:

----------


## 77



----------


## Tigra_buh

(   )

----------

()
Notta,   320  ?  :Wow:

----------


## Mariette

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tigra_buh



----------


## Tigra_buh

,

----------


## 77



----------


## Programada

:Smilie: 
,  ,    ... ,     ()....  :Smilie:

----------


## Kolelef



----------

...

----------


## gluchnaya

(  )

----------


## Kriniza

.  :Smilie:      - ...

----------


## Notta

**, ,    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## gluchnaya



----------


## 77



----------

, .
     ("  " -  -, ,     )
  270 .     . 
,  ,      2- .   -, , , , ,   .    3 .
  -,    ,     2 .
  2  -   .

----------


## .

()

----------


## day

:Smilie:

----------


## day

, ,  !
 :Smilie:

----------


## 77



----------


## .



----------

-

----------


## Programada

()
,

----------

(   -   :Smilie: )

----------


## gluchnaya

:Wink:

----------

2

----------



----------


## tchernobuh

( .)

----------


## 77



----------

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------



----------


## 77



----------

()

----------


## 77

()

----------


## gluchnaya

> 2


 ,      )))

----------



----------


## sinebab



----------


## 77

.

----------



----------


## 77



----------



----------

,

----------


## 77

-- (  -     :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## sinebab



----------

-

----------


## gluchnaya



----------

> -- (  -    )


     3- .

----------


## 77



----------

<>
 77,     ?

----------

( )

----------


## Tigra_buh

.. ?

----------


## day



----------


## Notta



----------


## Notta

:Frown:

----------


## Tigra_buh



----------


## day

))

----------



----------


## day



----------


## Tigra_buh



----------


## Notta



----------


## .



----------


## gluchnaya



----------


## .



----------


## gluchnaya

( )

----------


## day



----------


## .

()

----------


## gluchnaya

(- )

----------


## .



----------


## gluchnaya

-

----------



----------


## 77



----------


## Notta



----------


## Tigra_buh



----------


## 77

-

----------


## Tigra_buh

!      !   :Wow:   :Lol:   :Grenade:

----------


## .



----------

,       !  ...

----------


## 77



----------


## MicR



----------

()

----------


## MicR



----------

i

----------


## 77



----------



----------

> 


   !

----------

()

----------


## Programada

... , ,   ...

----------

> ... , ,   ...


  :Frown:        -  ()

----------


## Programada



----------


## Tigra_buh

(5   )

----------


## day



----------


## 77

-

----------


## sinebab



----------


## Notta



----------


## sinebab



----------


## Notta



----------


## sinebab



----------



----------


## day



----------

- (  ,   -  )

----------


## Notta



----------


## HelgaK

-, ,

----------


## tchernobuh

(  .)

----------


## gluchnaya

( )

----------


## sinebab



----------


## gluchnaya



----------


## Notta



----------


## sinebab

> 


.
  ( )

----------



----------


## 77



----------



----------


## .



----------

-

(     !!!!!!)

----------


## 77



----------


## Lisaya

(  ,  ,    )

----------


## Rumaka

()  :Smilie:

----------



----------


## 77



----------


## Botox



----------



----------


## Tigra_buh



----------


## 77

-

----------


## Programada

:Smilie:

----------


## Botox

-

----------


## Notta

-   :Smilie:

----------


## Programada

-

----------


## 77



----------



----------


## .



----------


## Notta



----------



----------

()

----------


## AMM



----------


## Notta

()

----------


## 77



----------



----------


## Notta



----------


## 77



----------


## .



----------



----------


## Notta



----------


## .



----------


## gluchnaya



----------


## sinebab



----------


## .



----------


## Notta



----------


## .



----------



----------


## .



----------

()

----------


## 77

-

----------



----------


## AMM

!!!
  .

----------



----------


## 77



----------


## Notta



----------


## gluchnaya

...      :Smilie:

----------


## Notta

:Smilie:

----------


## 77



----------


## .



----------


## MicR



----------


## .



----------


## gluchnaya



----------


## MicR



----------


## .



----------


## MicR



----------


## gluchnaya



----------


## MicR



----------


## Rumaka



----------


## MicR



----------


## gluchnaya



----------


## Notta



----------


## MicR



----------


## .



----------


## MicR



----------


## ekost



----------

()

----------


## Tigra_buh

:Wink:

----------


## AMM

.
   .

----------


## MicR



----------


## Notta

()

----------


## MicR



----------


## Notta



----------


## MicR



----------


## Programada



----------


## MicR



----------


## Tigra_buh

(..)

----------


## gluchnaya



----------


## MicR



----------


## MicR



----------


## 77

-

----------


## gluchnaya



----------


## .



----------


## MicR



----------


## MicR

... !

----------


## AMM



----------


## .



----------


## MicR



----------


## Tigra_buh

()

----------


## MicR



----------


## .



----------


## Notta



----------


## .



----------


## MicR



----------


## 77



----------


## MicR



----------


## Notta



----------


## MicR



----------


## .



----------


## MicR



----------


## rezedaa



----------


## MicR



----------


## .



----------


## MicR



----------


## AMM



----------


## MicR



----------


## .



----------


## MicR



----------


## .



----------


## Ol-ga



----------


## .



----------


## gluchnaya

( ,  - )

----------


## MicR



----------


## Ol-ga

,    :Smilie:

----------


## MicR



----------


## gluchnaya



----------


## MicR

-

----------


## gluchnaya



----------


## MicR



----------



----------


## Programada



----------


## AMM



----------


## ,



----------


## @



----------


## cara



----------


## Programada



----------


## cara



----------



----------


## ,



----------



----------


## @



----------


## Notta



----------


## ,



----------


## Tigra_buh

()

----------


## tchernobuh



----------


## gluchnaya

--

----------



----------


## .



----------



----------



----------



----------


## .



----------


## gluchnaya



----------


## Programada



----------


## .



----------


## Notta



----------


## .



----------


## Dima77



----------


## .



----------


## Programada



----------


## .



----------


## gluchnaya



----------

/

----------


## tchernobuh

-

----------

/

----------

))))

----------


## .



----------


## @



----------


## Ladymmc



----------


## Notta



----------


## Notta

,

----------


## Ladymmc

,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## .



----------

/

----------


## .



----------

/

----------


## .



----------

/

----------


## Ladymmc



----------


## .



----------


## @



----------


## Ladymmc



----------

( )

----------



----------


## gluchnaya



----------

()

----------


## .

!

----------



----------


## gluchnaya



----------


## Ladymmc



----------



----------


## .



----------



----------


## @

!!!

----------


## ,



----------

- (   )

----------


## ,

- (-  )

----------


## @

--

----------


## ,



----------

/

----------



----------

/

----------


## NataliA

()

----------

(  ?       !)

----------


## @



----------


## Ladymmc



----------



----------


## gluchnaya



----------

/

----------


## .



----------

/

----------

> 


      ?

----------

/

----------



----------


## Olaf

--...  :Smilie:

----------



----------

,       ,
 - , ...

----------

/

----------


## doors



----------


## .



----------


## doors



----------


## 77



----------


## doors



----------


## 77



----------


## doors



----------


## doors

?

----------

( )

----------


## MicR



----------


## doors

))))))))))))

----------


## MicR



----------


## doors

...

----------

( ...)

----------


## .



----------



----------


## @



----------


## ,



----------


## gluchnaya



----------

/

----------


## doors



----------


## MicR



----------


## doors



----------


## MicR



----------


## doors

))))))))

----------


## MicR

-

----------


## doors



----------


## MicR



----------



----------


## MicR



----------

- (     41152)
 :Smilie:

----------


## MicR



----------

()
 :Smilie:

----------


## MicR

-

----------


## aurorare

( .)

----------


## Programada

(,    )

----------

:Smilie: 
( )

----------


## .

- ()

----------


## tchernobuh



----------


## .



----------


## doors



----------


## .



----------


## aurorare



----------



----------


## .



----------

/

----------


## .



----------


## Ladymmc

--

----------


## .



----------

()
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

-  :Big Grin:

----------


## sinebab

() :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gluchnaya

:Wink:

----------


## .



----------


## sinebab

:Wow:

----------


## .

( ,  -)

----------

()

----------

(, ?)

----------

-

----------


## Lexxxey

...  .  ... ...

----------


## MicR



----------


## **



----------


## 1

()

----------


## **



----------


## **

,    , ,   ,    , **.

----------


## Rumaka

****,     .    5 .   :Big Grin:

----------


## **

,      ,  -      . **   ,   .

----------

.  (,  )

----------


## **

?

----------


## .

"   "  .

----------


## Kiparis-K

(-')

----------


## 1



----------


## **



----------


## 1



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## **



----------



----------

()

----------


## MicR



----------


## .



----------


## MicR



----------


## **



----------



----------


## MicR



----------

""   , , ?

----------


## **

(  )

----------


## pretty



----------


## **



----------


## pretty



----------

(, )

----------


## **



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------



----------


## **



----------


## .

,

----------


## **

,   !

----------

> 


--  :Smilie: 



> ,


  :Smilie: 
  "",   !  :Smilie:

----------

( )

----------


## **



----------

:Smilie:

----------


## pretty



----------

> 


  ("" ),    ""

----------


## pretty



----------


## Eveningwind



----------


## pretty

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------

(/ "")  :Smilie:

----------

, .. !

----------


## Eveningwind

))

----------



----------


## **



----------


## Eveningwind



----------


## MicR



----------



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------

- (  ,   ) :Wow:

----------


## agur

( )

----------


## **



----------



----------



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## Eveningwind



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## **



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## agur

( )

----------

()

----------


## agur

(   )

----------


## Eveningwind

- (   )

----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## agur

()

----------


## Eveningwind



----------

-

----------


## Eveningwind



----------



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------



----------


## traicy



----------



----------


## traicy



----------


## Kiparis-K

--

----------


## traicy



----------


## Kiparis-K

- :yes:

----------


## Eveningwind



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------

> 


?  :Smilie:

----------


## Kiparis-K

> ?


  .
,    ,  331     .   -    (),  3        -  ...
()

----------



----------

-- ( ,   ,     :yes:  )

----------


## Kiparis-K

:Girl:

----------

> 


!  :Smilie:

----------


## P

-

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------

!

----------

,     -???  :Smilie:

----------


## P

> -


  ,

----------


## Kiparis-K

:Wow:

----------

> 


 ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Kiparis-K

> -


-



>

----------


## Kiparis-K

>

----------



----------


## P



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------

> __________________


  ?  ,

----------


## P



----------


## P

, 2

----------


## P

>

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## P

(   )

----------


## 777

*P*,    ?

----------


## P

:Embarrassment:

----------


## 777



----------


## 777

*P*,      ........   -......

----------


## P

()

----------


## 777

()

----------

(  )

----------


## 777

**,    :Big Grin:

----------


## 777

()

----------

> **,


!!    :Embarrassment:

----------

(,  !)

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## P



----------

()

----------


## 777

()

----------


## Kiparis-K

> 


     ? :Hmm:

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## P

,

----------


## 777

> ,

----------


## P

> 


,      ?

----------


## Kiparis-K

,

----------


## 777

()

----------


## P

()

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## 777

()

----------


## P

,

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## 777

> ,


  ......

----------


## 777

()

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## 777

()

----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## 777

()

----------


## juti

( )

----------


## 777

()

----------


## juti



----------


## 777

()

----------


## juti

( )  :Smilie:

----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## 777

()

----------


## 777

()

----------


## Kiparis-K

--

----------


## juti

( )

----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## juti

( )

----------


## 777

()

----------


## juti

( )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## juti

( )

----------



----------


## juti

( )

----------


## Kiparis-K

:Redface:  ,
()

----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## juti

( )

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## **



----------



----------


## juti

( )

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## juti

(  )

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## juti



----------

()

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## **

> ()


 



>

----------

!   ""

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------

--

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter



----------

()

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## juti

()

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------

-

----------


## 777

()

----------


## juti

( )

----------



----------


## juti

(  )

----------



----------



----------


## juti

( )

----------



----------


## juti

. (     .)

----------


## Notta



----------


## agur



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter



----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------

-- ( :Love:  )

----------


## agur

()

----------


## Kiparis-K

-

----------


## agur

()

----------


## 777

()

----------


## agur

(  )

----------


## 777

()

----------


## .



----------


## 777

()

----------


## Eveningwind

()

----------


## agur

--

----------


## 777

()

----------


## agur

(  )

----------


## 777

()

----------


## agur

()

----------


## 777

()

----------


## agur

( -)

----------


## 777

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## 777

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

(-   (- ))

----------


## 777

*ZloiBuhgalter*,  .....  :Smilie:

----------


## 777

........    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kiparis-K

(. )

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

( )

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter



----------


## Kiparis-K

-

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

(   ())

----------


## Leleka

( )

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## 777

(- )

----------


## **



----------


## agur

()

----------


## 777

()

----------

--!

----------


## 777

()

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## 777

()

----------


## agur



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## Eveningwind

(   )

----------


## 777

( )

----------


## P



----------


## 777

()

----------


## P



----------


## 777

()

----------


## P



----------


## 777

*P*,   ?

----------


## P



----------


## 777

:Smilie: 

 ()

----------


## P

777,    ,

----------


## 777

*P*, )))) - ............  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

( )

----------


## Fosihas

()

----------


## 777

()  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

(.)

----------


## 777

()

----------


## agur

(  .)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 777

()

----------


## agur

()

----------


## 777

()

----------


## Fosihas

( )   .

----------


## 777

*Fosihas*,  ?

----------


## 777



----------


## agur

( )

----------


## 777



----------


## Fosihas

-

----------


## Fosihas

,     , .

----------


## 777

()

----------


## 777

> ,     , .
> __________________


 .........  ...... ......  :Smilie:

----------


## agur

( ),   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 777

()

----------


## agur

(   )

----------


## 777



----------


## agur

! 

  ( )

----------


## Fosihas

( ,  )

----------


## 777

..........

----------


## agur

()

----------


## Fosihas

(  ,  )

----------


## 777

*Fosihas*,         .............

----------


## Fosihas

,    .

----------


## 777

*Fosihas*,  ..........    -?

----------


## Fosihas

* 777*,  , ,  150  .

----------


## 777

*Fosihas*,    ?

----------


## Fosihas

, , .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

>, , .
!   :Wow:

----------


## 777

................          ......

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

?
>
 ( )

----------


## 777

................  :Smilie:

----------


## Fosihas



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

( )

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## 777



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## Natlyyy



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------

(  ?)

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## 777

*Kiparis-K*,     ?

----------


## Kiparis-K

* 777,*

----------


## Natlyyy



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## Fosihas

-

----------


## 777



----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## P



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## 777



----------


## agur

(        :Smilie: )

----------


## 777



----------


## agur

()

----------


## 777



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## 777



----------


## Natlyyy



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## Leleka



----------


## irina7



----------


## **



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## 777



----------


## P



----------


## 777



----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## 777



----------


## agur

--- ()

----------


## 777

()

----------


## **



----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter



----------


## **



----------



----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## **



----------


## agur

()

----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## Natlyyy



----------


## agur

(),

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

() (- )

----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## Natlyyy



----------


## Kiparis-K

:yes:  ()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## Natlyyy



----------


## Kiparis-K

> 


   !!!

 ()

----------


## P

(   .)

----------


## Natlyyy

> !!!
> 
>  ()


  :Embarrassment:  

 ()

----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## P

(  )

----------


## Kiparis-K

*Natlyyy,*   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## agur

()

----------


## 777



----------



----------


## 777



----------


## agur

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

( )

----------



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------



----------


## **

,    , -  , ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

>,    , -  , ? 
  -  .

>

----------


## **

,  - .   ,       . 

P.S.

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> -  ..

----------

()

----------

()

----------

()

----------



----------



----------

(  )

----------

()

----------

()

----------

()

----------


## 777



----------


## agur



----------


## 777



----------


## agur

()

----------


## 777



----------


## agur



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## 777

( )

----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## 777



----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## 777

-- ()

----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## agur

( )

----------


## 777

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kiparis-K

- ()

----------


## 777



----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## 777



----------


## Kiparis-K

()

* 777,* -,      :Frown:

----------


## agur

-- (    )


 777, -,     

 ?   ... :  :Frown:

----------


## 777

> ?   ...


   )))

----------


## 777



----------


## agur

()

 :Smilie:

----------


## Kiparis-K

* 777,agur*
 :Girl:    !

 ()

----------


## 777

> !


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kiparis-K

( ?)

----------


## 777



----------


## agur

() , ,      ?

----------


## 777

*agur*,

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## agur

- ()

 ...  :Smilie:

----------


## 777

()

----------


## 777

*agur*, ?

----------


## agur

...

----------


## 777

> ...


 ..... ....

----------


## agur

,     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## 777

> ,     ...


 -      ...........

----------


## agur

( )

,  ""...  :Smilie: ,  ,

,    ...

-,         ...

----------


## Kiparis-K

!!!!!    ?  :Wow:

----------


## agur

-!  :Smilie:

----------


## Kiparis-K

, 


> -!


,   
 ()

----------


## 777

*Kiparis-K*,

----------


## 777



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## agur



----------


## agur

: !

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## agur

( - .)
 ( .)
 ( .)
 (. )

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

(  )

----------


## Liberty

:Smilie:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 

http://forum.klerk.ru/search.php?searchid=615156

----------


## Eveningwind

?

 ()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter



----------


## Eveningwind

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter



----------



----------


## agur

()
 ()
 ()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## 777



----------


## agur

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

777, "" 
   #576
-

----------


## agur

( .)

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter



----------


## **

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter



----------


## agur



----------


## 777

*ZloiBuhgalter*,   :Frown:

----------


## Strannik999



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

agur, *!*



!
    ,      ...
.

----------



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------



----------

,  ,     :Embarrassment:

----------

>

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## agur

--- ()


*ZloiBuhgalter*:agur, !

 ,      ?

----------


## Strannik999

() 
:         .....  :Wow:

----------


## agur

()  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 777

,   ......      .....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## agur

,* 777*, ...
   ,          :Frown:

----------


## 777

*agur*,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 777

()

----------


## agur

() 

* 777*,,...

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Strannik999,
,     #512

----------


## 777

*ZloiBuhgalter*,   :Stick Out Tongue:  *Strannik999* ?
 ()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

, ,
    ,     
* 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...o_threadsearch
        - .
*

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## 777

- ()

----------


## Strannik999

()

----------


## agur

()

----------


## 777



----------

( )

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

777, !!!!!

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...C#post50582787

----------


## shadow82



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

>shadow82 - 
 ?  ? 
  .

http://www.slovar.info/word/?id=43391

----------


## shadow82

!!!

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

(   -    ):
 -.

----------


## 777



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## 777



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

777 -  -  
http://forum.klerk.ru/search.php?searchid=624182
-

----------

>

----------


## Strannik999

(   ())

----------


## agur



----------


## 777



----------


## agur

(  )

----------


## Strannik999



----------


## agur

- ()

----------


## Strannik999



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

*Strannik999
,
!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
http://forum.klerk.ru/search.php?searchid=625174
*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
http://forum.klerk.ru/search.php?searchid=625176
*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
http://forum.klerk.ru/search.php?searchid=625179

----------

> 


...-    :Smilie:

----------


## 777



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## traicy



----------


## 777



----------


## 777

-

----------


## traicy



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

*traicy
 - !!!!!
 - !!!
*
http://forum.klerk.ru/search.php?searchid=625606
http://forum.klerk.ru/search.php?searchid=625609
*,        -.
*

----------


## 777

*ZloiBuhgalter*,      .

----------


## traicy

.     . !!!!!!!!

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .     . !!!!!!!!


?
 - ....

----------


## 777

*traicy*,    .... -  ,     ......  :Embarrassment:

----------


## traicy

:yes:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

...

  ?

----------


## _

> ?


-

----------


## traicy



----------


## agur

()

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## traicy



----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## agur

()

----------


## .



----------


## Kiparis-K

, -

----------


## Strannik999

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

*Strannik999 (2  )
(   -    "   ", ,  ?)
 - !!!
http://forum.klerk.ru/search.php?searchid=626897
.
 - !!!
http://forum.klerk.ru/search.php?searchid=626902

Kiparis-K
 - !!!
http://forum.klerk.ru/search.php?searchid=626903
*
  -  .

----------

> -  .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

- ()

----------

- ( )

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

- ( ())

----------


## Kiparis-K

> Kiparis-K
>  - !!!


  :Wow: ,  !!!

 ()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

( ())

----------


## Dinna



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

( ())

----------


## Dinna

-

----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## Dinna



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

( ( 1870 .   III  ))
  -  .

----------


## Dinna



----------


## Dinna

:Big Grin:

----------

> 


*Dinna*,     !  .   ?    !  :Smilie: 
-

----------


## Dinna

, ,  ! , ,          :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

   -,     !!!

,    :Big Grin:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

ʸ ()

----------


## agur

( )

----------


## Dinna



----------


## agur

()

----------


## Dinna



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

( ( 1940  1944 -   ))

----------


## Dinna

,    .

----------


## agur

- ()

----------


## Dinna

()

----------


## agur

(.)

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

*Dinna!!!
 !
*

 ()

*aqar!
 !
*

----------


## agur

( .)

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

*aqar!!!
 " ()"
*

----------


## agur

( .)

-  ...,    ...

   ()

----------


## agur

( .) ...

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## Olga2003



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

*Olga2003,  -  -   "   "*
  ....

----------


## agur

( .)

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## Dinna

> *Dinna!!!
>  !*


,      ,     =. 

       , , ...      ...
 ,  ,     ...



 ...    ...  -?

 ,   *ZloiBuhgalter*,     :Smilie:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

>
  ,  ....
  ....   .....

 ()

----------


## Dinna

> >
>   ,  ....
>   ....   .....
> 
>  ()


  ...
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

,    .


 ()

----------


## Dinna

> ,    .
> 
> 
>  ()


,  ,   ,   -    ,     :Wink:

----------


## agur

(    )))))))))

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## Dinna

(, )
 :Wink:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## Dinna

()

----------


## agur

( .)

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

- ()

----------


## agur

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()
 :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

( )

----------


## Dinna

,    ,   , 

-
, ,

----------


## traicy

()

----------


## agur

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

( ())

----------


## Dinna

()

----------


## agur

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

.
 (  ( ))

----------


## agur

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## agur

()

----------


## Dinna



----------


## agur

()

----------


## Dinna



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

( )

----------


## Eveningwind

()

----------


## Dinna

(, )

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## traicy



----------


## Dinna

, ,      - " "   :Wink:

----------

,  .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

....

 ()

----------


## Dinna

()

----------


## agur

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

( )

----------


## Eveningwind

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## agur

(, )

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

....
 ()

----------


## Kiparis-K



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

*  -     .
   ,       -   -    ....*

 ()

----------


## Dinna

()

----------


## Kiparis-K

> -     .
>    ,       -   -    ....


 :Dezl:  , ...

 ()

----------


## Dinna

()

----------

( .)

----------


## Dinna

()

----------


## agur

()

----------

""   ,   "" , ,  (    ).         16.12.2003 -    !!!

----------


## agur

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## Dinna

()

----------


## Strannik999



----------


## agur

()

----------


## Strannik999



----------


## Dinna

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## Dinna

()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## Dinna

- (  , )

----------


## agur

(- )  :Smilie:

----------


## Dinna

- ()

----------


## agur

- (, )

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

()

----------


## agur

( .)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinna

(   :Wink:

----------


## agur

()

----------


## agur

()

----------


## Dinna

- (,  )

----------


## agur

()

----------


## Dinna

-, *agur*,    ...

----------


## agur

()    :Smilie:

----------


## Strannik999



----------


## agur

()

----------


## Dinna

> 


  ???
 1790 . -  ,      ...

----------


## Vishni

(  ),   ()  :Smilie: )))))

----------


## Dinna

*Vishni*,     

      ,     .

----------


## agur

!!!    ?

----------


## Dinna

> ()

----------


## agur

()

----------


## Dinna

()

----------

()

----------


## Dinna

()   :Wink:

----------


## agur

( .)

----------


## Dinna

> 


!  ...

 ()

----------


## agur

(. )

----------


## Dinna

*agur*, ,  ,    ,  

Mali Lipoglav 
Veliki Lipoglav 

    -   ...

,     
 :Wink:  

?

----------


## agur

"" ?
    ( 1988 .. .100-101 -9) - ,   

- , , 30    -     :Smilie:

----------


## agur

Google:  26) * - 65 (- -)  -  - 69 ( ... - () ** () -  ()  () ...

----------


## Dinna

...   ...
 -  ...
   -    ...
 ()

----------


## agur

() -!

----------


## Leleka

()

----------


## agur

( .)

----------


## Vishni



----------


## Dinna

*Vishni*,   



> ,     .


 (,   )

----------


## Vishni

()  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinna

(    :Wink:  )

----------


## Leleka

( ! -    )  :yes:

----------


## Vishni

( :  -)  :Embarrassment:

----------


## agur

-- ()

----------


## Dinna

(, )

----------


## agur

:Super:   (,  )

----------


## Vishni

()

----------


## Dinna

*Vishni*,    ?

 ( )

----------


## Leleka

( .)

----------


## agur

- ( .)

----------


## Dinna

> -


*agur*,  ))))))))

 ()

----------


## Leleka

( .)  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

. ( ) 220 .

----------


## Dinna

()

----------


## Leleka

( .) :Type:

----------

> ( .)


 (  .,     .)
 ( .)

----------


## agur

( )  .

----------


## Leleka

( ,    !  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Dinna

> ( )  .


  ,

----------


## agur

> ,


, **    -       10 000  . ,     :Smilie:

----------


## agur

(  .) 10-50 .

----------


## Dinna

*agur*,     ...   ...  ...

----------


## Dinna

.

----------


## agur

> *agur*,     ...   ...  ...


 **  ** ?

----------


## Dinna

...
  ...
        ...

----------


## agur

,   ...  :Embarrassment: 

    ?...

----------

()

----------


## agur

()

----------


## Mio

.  ...

----------


## agur

> .  ...


 ,    ?     " "
...   ... :Smilie: )

----------


## Leleka

> ,    ?     " "
> ...   ...)


-... :Stick Out Tongue:  
*MIO*   ,   () ... :yes:  
?

 ()

----------

()

----------


## traicy



----------


## Dinna

( .)

----------


## agur

( .)

----------

()

----------


## Vishni

-- ()

----------


## agur

()

----------


## Vishni

(-) :War:

----------


## 777



----------


## agur

(-)  :Wow:

----------


## Vishni

()  :yes:

----------


## Dinna

> ()


  :Wink:  
  ... 
 ,    ...

----------


## agur

> ... 
>  ,    ...


.  , .150   .
  .

----------


## agur

()  :No:

----------


## Dinna

> .  , .150   .
>   .


  ,      ,           ...      ...
    ...

----------


## agur

.  1: 1500000

       .       ...      ,  ,        

,    ?      .  :Big Grin:  

   -    -    ...

----------


## Dinna

*agur*, ,   ... 
   ...
      ,       -   ...

----------

()

----------


## agur

(.)

----------

()

----------


## agur

()

----------

(. .)

----------


## agur

()

----------


## Vishni

()

----------


## Vishni

.  . 
 ( .) :Wink:

----------


## Leleka

()  :yes:

----------


## PlomBeer

?! )))

----------


## agur

( .) 10-50  .

  -!

----------

()

----------


## agur



----------


## Vishni

(-)

----------


## Leleka

()

----------


## agur

--- ()

----------


## Vishni

()  :Wow:

----------

()

----------


## agur

()                                                                                  -  , ...  :Frown:

----------


## Dinna

( .)

----------


## MicR



----------

?

----------


## Dinna

> ?





 (, )

...

- ()

----------


## Leleka

( .)

----------


## Maxlok



----------


## Dinna

> 






>

----------


## Maxlok

()

----------



----------


## Maxlok

--- ()

----------


## agur

(, )

----------

()

----------


## agur

(, .)

----------


## Maxlok

( )

----------


## agur

()

----------


## Maxlok

()

----------

:yes:

----------


## Maxlok

ø ()

----------


## Dinna

> ()


, ,   Zaltsburg,   ts       ** 

 ...

----------


## Maxlok

( )

----------


## gluchnaya

()

----------


## Maxlok

()

----------


## gluchnaya



----------


## Kiparis-K

()

----------


## Maxlok

()

----------


## Dinna

> ()


  ...
   ...
 ?

 ()

----------


## Maxlok

()
  ...
   ...
 ?

----------


## Dinna

> 


   ...
  , ,   *agur* ...
 ...
  ,         ...

----------


## Vishni

()

----------


## Maxlok

()

----------


## Vishni

- (-)  :Wink:

----------


## Maxlok

()

----------


## Vishni

()

----------


## Maxlok

()

----------


## P



----------


## Vishni

- ()

----------


## Maxlok

()

----------


## Vishni

()

----------

()

----------

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vishni

,   !!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
 () :Silly:

----------


## Dinna

> ,   !!!!!! 
>  ()


  ,        

- (...)

----------

(.)

----------

!!!!   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

... ...

 :Super:

----------


## Vishni

> ,


    :  ()  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !!!!


,  
 ()

----------

, 



> ()


 ()

----------


## Vishni

() :Wow:

----------

()

----------


## -1

( .)

----------

()

----------


## -1

(. .)

----------

()

----------


## .



----------


## Maxlok

()

----------


## Vishni

( .)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -1

()  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vishni

()  :Smilie:

----------


## Leleka

( .)  :yes: 

 :Super:  ,   !

----------


## Vishni

( ) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

()

----------


## Vishni

() :Smilie:

----------


## Maxlok

()

----------


## .



----------


## Vishni

( )

----------


## Leleka

(,  .)  :Wink: 
(   -    ,  !)......  :yes:

----------


## Vishni

( ) :Big Grin:

----------


## .



----------



----------

,

----------


## Vishni

[QUOTE=],  (.) :Rotate:

----------


## agur

()

----------

()

----------


## agur

()

----------

()

----------


## agur

()

----------

()

----------


## agur

( )

----------


## Vishni

()

----------

()

----------


## agur

(, )

----------


## Vishni

()

----------


## agur

()

----------

()

----------

(. 34, 2)

----------


## .



----------


## agur

()

----------

()

----------


## agur

( .)

----------

()

----------


## agur

()

----------


## Vishni

() :Cool:

----------

()

----------


## agur

( .)

----------


## Vishni

()

----------


## agur

(, .)

----------

()

----------


## agur

( .)

----------

()

----------


## agur

** ,   ...    :Smilie:  #1369

----------


## Vishni

()

----------

()

----------


## Vishni

(  )

----------


## Leleka

()

----------

()

----------

> 


    .

----------


## Dinna

> .


    ... )))
 ...

----------


## Leleka

-   ?!  :Wow: 
  : , ,   , ???
      ...  :Wink:

----------

> -   ?! 
>   : , ,   , ???
>       ...


    ?

----------


## agur

( )

----------

()

----------


## agur

()

----------

::flirt::

----------


## agur

( .)

----------


## .



----------


## Rapsodiy



----------



----------


## slash1980



----------


## slash1980

))))

----------

:yes:    ?

----------


## slash1980

:Smilie:

----------

,  ,  ?

----------


## slash1980

,  ,   ..))
  ,  ....

----------


## agur

(, )

----------

()

----------


## agur

()

----------


## Dinna

- 
 - 
...   ...  ???
 ))) 



 ()

----------


## slash1980

))))

----------


## Dinna

> ))))


...
     ...
_       ._ 
...
 )))

----------


## slash1980

....  
 475   ..    
      . " "

----------


## Dinna

> ....  
>  475   ..    
>       . " "


 ?
, , ,   )))
   ,  *slash1980*...
 ,       ??? )))
,      ))))))

----------


## Leleka

> ()


* ()*


,     :   "   "       -   .  ,  !   . :yes:

----------

:Wow:

----------

> 


---.... :Wow:

----------


## Dinna

> 


    ...
 ,  ?
  )))




> ---...


--,    --...
)))))

 ()

----------


## Leleka

*Dinna*,        ?   . 
  , **,          :Wow:  (    :Stick Out Tongue: )

* ()*

----------

(   ) :Hmm:

----------


## Dinna

> ?


, ,   : "   "



> (   )


...

 ()

----------

[QUOTE=Dinna], ,   : "   "

...

  .        , ..          .   . :No-no:  
.  . .

----------

(    ) :yes:

----------


## Dinna

> .        , ..          .   . 
> .  . .


     ...  ...

   13,5 . . ....
  ,  ,  ... 

   , ...      ? 2  3? , ,  5,  ... ...

       ...

** ,     -      ...

**     ... )))

----------

! :Silly:

----------

...  ...

   13,5 . . ....
  ,  ,  ... 

   , ...      ? 2  3? , ,  5,  ... ...

       ...

 ,     -      ...

         ... )))



 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinna

> 


 .
,      1566   ...

----------

> ()


???????

----------


## agur

> ()???????


,  ,     :Big Grin: 

   -  ()

----------

()



> , ...


    ,    ,     ,           .




>

----------


## agur

()

 :  (),

----------


## 777

()

----------


## agur

(, )

----------


## Vishni

() :Smilie:

----------


## .



----------

()

----------


## agur

-- ()

----------

> --


      ?

----------

> ()
> 
>     ,    ,     ,           .


, ...

----------


## Helma

(   ),   ,  ,   ,    "".
 ,       ,          :yes: 
**,       !

----------

, ? . .
      ,    .  ,     . ,  ,       ,   . ,  ! :yes:

----------


## agur

> ?


    ""  :Smilie:

----------

()

----------


## agur

()

----------

()

----------


## Leleka

(, .) :be-be-be:

----------


## agur

( .  )

----------

()

----------


## Leleka

()

----------

()

----------


## agur

()

----------

()

----------


## agur

()

----------

()

----------


## agur

()-   :Big Grin:

----------


## Vishni

( .)  :Big Grin:

----------

...   . :EEK!:

----------


## agur

()  :Smilie:

----------

()

----------


## Vishni

()

----------


## Leleka

- ()  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

()   :Wow:

----------


## Vishni

() :Wow:

----------


## agur

- ()

----------


## 777

ɸ

----------


## agur

( .)

----------


## Vishni

( .)

----------


## Leleka

()  :Smilie:

----------


## agur

()

----------


## NTaL

( )

----------

( )

----------


## Vishni

> ( )


 ()

----------


## agur

> ( )


 :Frown:  :yes:  :Big Grin: 

 ()

----------

()

----------


## Vishni

()

----------


## NTaL

( )

----------


## Leleka

( )

----------


## NTaL

()

----------


## Vishni



----------



----------

()

----------


## agur

( )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------



----------


## agur

( .)

!!!

----------


## Vishni

() ::flirt::

----------


## agur

(, .)   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vishni

()

----------

()

----------


## agur

(, ) ,    :Big Grin:

----------

()

----------


## agur

( .)

----------


## Leleka

( .)

----------

()

----------


## Vishni

()

----------


## NTaL

()

----------


## Vishni

() :yes:

----------


## NTaL

- ()

----------

( )

----------


## Vishni

- ()

----------


## NTaL

- ()

----------


## Vishni

- ( .) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

( .)

----------


## Vishni

()

----------

( .)

----------


## agur

() ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Vishni

- ()

----------


## agur

()

----------

( )

----------


## Vishni

( )

----------

(-  ).

----------


## Vishni

> (-  ).


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
   ,       ( -  )

----------


## agur

> (-  ).


 :Wow: ,  ! !
  -  ,    ,   . :Stick Out Tongue: 

 (   )

----------


## MicR



----------


## agur

> 


 . 12.10.2005

----------


## Vishni

()

----------


## voa



----------


## voa

,   :  :Wink:

----------


## voa

:Smilie:

----------

-   ?

----------

(, )

----------


## Leleka

( )

----------


## NTaL

()

----------

( )

----------


## .



----------

( )

----------


## NTaL

,   () - --  :Big Grin:

----------

(  ,   ,       :    ).

----------


## Vishni

> ,   () - --


      ??? :Confused:

----------


## Vishni

()

----------

:Wow:   ?

----------


## NTaL

()

----------

()

----------


## Vishni

( )

----------


## Leleka

()  :Wink: 

,     :   "   "       -   .  ,  !   . :yes:

----------


## Vishni

()

----------


## .

( .)

----------


## Vishni

()

----------


## Leleka

- ()

----------


## Vishni

,   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  !!!!!
 ( )

----------

( )

----------

()

----------


## Vishni

()

----------


## NTaL

( )

----------


## Vishni

() :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

()

----------


## agur

()

----------


## Vishni

( )

----------


## 777



----------


## Vishni

()

----------


## Leleka

( .)  :Wow:

----------


## Vishni

( .)

----------


## agur

(, .-)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vishni

-- ()

----------


## agur

-  ? , , !

 ()

----------


## _



----------


## Vishni

:Wow:

----------


## Leleka

( .)  :yes:

----------


## gluchnaya

(  )

----------


## Vishni

( ) :Frown:

----------


## agur

()

----------


## _

() -      :Wink: )))

----------


## agur

( .) -    :Smilie: ))

----------


## 1970

:Embarrassment:

----------


## _

* 1970*, ,    - ,    :Smilie: )))

 ()

----------


## 1970

-  ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1970

> * 1970*, ,    - ,   )))
> 
>  ()


 -  ... :Embarrassment:  


!    !

----------


## agur

( .)

----------


## 1970

( )

----------


## agur

() ""  :Smilie:

----------


## 1970

.

----------


## _

( )  :Smilie: )))

----------


## 1970

-(   ... :Silly:  )

----------


## _

,   ()   :Big Grin:

----------


## 1970

-

----------


## agur

( .) ::flirt::

----------


## 1970

,     ...  :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,     ...


, ,  ,  03  2005 . :Embarrassment:  

 :yes:

----------


## 1970

, !

----------


## 1970

!!! 57 95  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

()

----------


## 1970

?

----------



----------


## 1970

...  :Wink:

----------


## Leleka

?



> ()


 ()

----------


## agur

-- (, )

----------


## 1970

( )

----------


## agur

- () ...

----------


## 1970

(-)

----------


## agur

-- ()

----------


## 1970

,    !!!    ()

----------


## 1970

, !

----------


## agur

-- () 
 !    ! :Super:

----------


## 1970

!!! -, ,   ...

----------


## agur

()   :yes:

----------


## 1970

,  !!! - ( )

----------


## agur

-- ()

----------


## 1970

...  ()

----------


## TOTA

(  .)

----------


## agur

--,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## TOTA

(  )
  --

----------


## agur

( .)   !!!  :Wow:

----------


## TOTA

(-. .)
 ,   :yes:

----------


## larco

? (.)

----------


## agur

(.)

   ,

----------


## 1970

> ( .)   !!!


    ! - !!!
-
,    !

----------


## 1970

!!!

----------


## larco



----------


## agur

( )  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1970

!

----------


## agur

()   :Big Grin:

----------


## LDA

:Wink:

----------


## Tasik

()

----------



----------


## Svet.a



----------


## Tasik



----------

()

----------


## Tasik



----------


## Leleka

"   "   "",     ,        .
!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

( )  
 :yes:

----------


## Leleka

( .)

----------


## Tasik

:Smilie:

----------


## Leleka

. ,  . (  )
 :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
   -    ...  :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

> -    ...


    ?!      ...

 ( )

----------


## Leleka

...    ... ...
 -   ... ::flirt::       ?  :Embarrassment: 
----...
   ""  :yes:

----------

( )

----------


## Leleka

()

----------


## labaluzska



----------


## Nattaha

,    ...   :Stick Out Tongue:  -  60       :Smilie:

----------


## Leleka

60 , ...    ..  :Wow:

----------



----------


## labaluzska



----------



----------

-    :Wink:

----------


## Novice75

:Smilie:

----------

:Big Grin:  (-  )

----------


## Aztura



----------


## Novice75

:Cool:

----------

( )

----------


## Detka



----------


## ZZZhanna

- 3 ,  - 5 ,  - 5 ...
 ,   ...

----------


## Mnv



----------


## makarov_andrey



----------



----------


## Kunija



----------


## Mila99

:Smilie:

----------


## kosta18



----------


## 185



----------


## kosta18

-,  -   .

----------


## 185

- ,

----------

(  )

----------


## kosta18



----------


## kosta18

> (  )


          ,   -     .,      .  ,   ?

----------



----------


## metarad



----------


## 185



----------


## makarov_andrey



----------


## mobilkom08

-

----------


## kosta18

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mai16



----------


## kosta18



----------


## Mai16

--

----------


## kosta18



----------


## makarov_andrey

-

----------


## kosta18



----------


## makarov_andrey



----------


## kosta18

-   ,   ,   .
.   .

----------


## olianna



----------

:Stick Out Tongue:  :Love:

----------


## kosta18

:yes:

----------

.

----------


## kosta18

,

----------


## katze

( )

----------


## kosta18

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.      :yes:

----------


## kosta18

:Big Grin:

----------


## traicy



----------


## Mnv



----------


## Lorri



----------


## kosta18



----------


## Lorri

-,

----------


## kosta18



----------


## Lorri

:Smilie:

----------


## kosta18

?

----------


## Lorri

:Smilie:

----------


## kosta18

. . ()

----------


## Lorri

:Wink:

----------


## kosta18

-

----------


## Lorri



----------


## traicy



----------


## Lorri

--

----------



----------


## Lorri



----------

!

----------


## Lorri



----------


## kosta18



----------



----------


## pearlS

( )

----------


## traicy



----------


## Lorri

-

----------


## ZZZhanna



----------


## kosta18



----------


## Lorri



----------



----------


## Lorri



----------


## kosta18



----------


## Lorri



----------


## kosta18



----------


## Lorri



----------

--

----------


## :)

?

----------


## kosta18

,   .

----------

-

----------


## kosta18



----------


## Lorri



----------


## kosta18



----------



----------


## Lorri

-

----------

! .

----------


## Lorri

)))

----------

,   !  ,  ...


.

----------


## Lorri

?

----------

,  .

-- ( ..)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lorri

:Smilie:

----------



----------


## kosta18



----------


## ZZZhanna



----------



----------


## kosta18



----------



----------


## kosta18



----------



----------


## kosta18



----------

-

----------


## kosta18



----------

- ( )

----------


## kosta18

.

----------



----------


## kosta18



----------

()

----------


## kosta18



----------



----------


## kosta18



----------



----------


## kosta18

()

----------



----------


## kosta18



----------


## Kunija



----------


## Lorri



----------


## kosta18

(  -   - )

----------


## Kunija



----------


## kosta18



----------

!

----------


## --

:Smilie:

----------


## kosta18



----------



----------


## kosta18



----------

( )

----------


## kosta18

( . )

----------


## VFR800

(             )

----------


## kosta18



----------


## -1

. (   )

----------


## kosta18



----------


## -1

( .)

----------


## kosta18

θ ( )

----------

( )

----------


## -1

(   .)

----------

()

----------


## kosta18



----------



----------



----------


## PAnna

()

----------


## kosta18

-

----------



----------

( )

----------


## Lenik

(  -   )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------



----------



----------


## Lenik

(   ,    -        :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------



----------


## kosta18

(        )

----------


## Lenik

> 





> 


  :Embarrassment:     ?

----------


## kosta18

,  .  .
.

----------



----------


## Lenik



----------


## kosta18



----------


## Lenik



----------



----------


## Lenik



----------


## kosta18



----------



----------



----------



----------



----------


## Lenik



----------



----------



----------



----------


## Lenik



----------



----------


## bussiNKa

...  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik



----------



----------


## Lenik



----------

**
́ (. Honolulu, . Honolulu)     ,   ,    .      honolulu   .
      -         -.

----------



----------

, , ,   -  . ,      - .
**

----------


## Lenik



----------

**
́ (. Rostock)     ,        .          .

----------


## kosta18



----------


## Lenik



----------



----------


## kosta18



----------


## Lenik



----------


## kosta18



----------

**
    ,     .    ,     .     71   .    ()    .     7     ,   ,  .       627  ..,         .       876 .        954 ,      - .         ,  ,   13  14      .      ,       .    ()              .       .

----------


## Lenik

?     :Smilie:

----------


## kosta18



----------

**
   -   .    .
kosta18 -     .
   .

----------


## kosta18

. 
  - .

----------

**
 .



> .


 :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------


## Lenik

́ (. Asunci&#243;n,    Nuestra Se&#241;ora Santa Mar&#237;a de la Asunci&#243;n, . Paraguay)   , ,     .  !

----------


## Lenik

**, . ,

----------

́ ,  .    .

----------


## kosta18

.  .
.

----------

( )

----------


## kosta18

.   . .
,    ,    .

----------


## Lenik

> ( )


  ,

----------


## kosta18

..

----------

( ).  ,   ..
kosta18 , ,      !

----------

( )

----------



----------


## traicy



----------

** 
 .    . ,    ,  450     -.

----------


## kosta18

.  .

----------



----------


## kosta18



----------

( )

----------

,  ?  , ,  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## kosta18

( )

----------

( )

----------

**
 -       .

----------

( )

----------

** ( -)

----------

*-* ( )
    .   -   .

----------


## YUM

> *-* ( )
>     .   -   .


(...) - :Wink:

----------

> 







>

----------

**

----------


## kosta18



----------


## aggressor



----------


## kosta18

( )

----------


## aggressor



----------


## kosta18



----------



----------


## kosta18



----------



----------

( )

----------



----------



----------


## YUM

> 


 ( 1937  -   )
 :Wink:

----------

> ( 1937  -   )


 ( )  :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> ( )


.  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( , ...)
 :Big Grin:

----------

, ,    ...

----------


## YUM

> , ,    ...


. ! 
 !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: (   )

----------



----------


## kosta18



----------


## Lenik



----------


## kosta18



----------



----------


## kosta18



----------

( )

----------


## kosta18



----------


## YUM

> 


( :yes: )

----------

-

----------


## YUM

> -


.

----------

(  )

----------


## Lenik



----------

> (  )


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

( )

----------


## YUM

> ( )

----------

- ,  , ....

  -

----------

** (;     )

----------


## Tasik

- ()

----------

> 







> -

----------

**  - :
             ,     12    .    .

----------

** (     ).

----------

( . )

----------

> ( . )


-   , -      .  - .

----------


## kosta18

-   .
- ()

----------

> - ()


 ( ),    ... :Redface:

----------


## kosta18

- 3 .
 ( )

----------

** (   ) 



> -   .


.    .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

( )

----------


## _

> 


  .  ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

( )

----------


## kosta18



----------


## kosta18

> .  ?

----------


## Tasik



----------



----------


## _

> 


 , .

----------


## Tasik



----------


## kosta18

()

----------


## YUM

> ()

----------


## Tasik



----------



----------


## kosta18

()

----------

()

----------


## Tasik



----------

?     ...

----------

()

----------


## kosta18



----------

()

----------


## kosta18

( .)

----------

()

----------


## kosta18

( .)

----------


## Tasik

--

----------

( )

----------


## kosta18

ɸ (,  ,      !)

----------

()

----------


## kosta18

( )

----------

()

----------


## kosta18

( )

----------

- ()...

----------

,  ,  ...

----------

** ( ,       ).

----------


## kosta18

- ()

----------

()

----------

**

----------

( )

----------

** (   )

----------


## kosta18

( )

----------


## dpolekhov

( )

----------

()

----------

** 
(   ,    .       ).

----------

( )  ?

----------


## Larky

70 ?   :Wink:

----------

> ( )  ?


 , .



> 70 ?


     "   ".   ,           .

----------

**
   .

----------

( )

----------


## Lenik

> "   ".


!   :yes:

----------

( )

----------

( )

----------

**
  ,

----------

(, )

----------


## kosta18

> **
>   ,


 ?

----------


## kosta18

( )

----------

( )

----------

** 
 .



> ?


    .  :Wink:

----------

()

----------


## kosta18

()

----------

()

----------


## kosta18

-

----------

()

----------


## kosta18

()

----------

()

----------


## kosta18

( )

----------

- ()

----------


## kosta18

()

----------

( )

----------


## kosta18

()

----------

( )

----------

**

----------


## kosta18

- ()

----------

()

----------


## kosta18

( )

----------

( )

----------


## dpolekhov

( .,    )

----------

()

----------


## shape



----------

()

----------

** 
,    .   .

----------

Game over?    ...  ?

----------

** (-  -).
    -    .   :Stick Out Tongue:       .   :Wow:

----------

> ** (-  -).
>     -    .        .


,     , ...

 ( )

----------

**  ()

----------


## so-ali

.

----------

** ( -  .)

----------

- ()

----------

*-* ( , . .  ,    )

----------


## so-ali



----------

** (.   -)

----------


## so-ali

""  ?

----------

( )

----------


## so-ali



----------

**
  . (     -  .)

----------


## so-ali



----------

()

----------


## so-ali



----------

!!!

----------

, 
** ( .)

----------


## so-ali



----------


## shrilanka

(  )    ?? :Wink:

----------


## so-ali



----------


## shrilanka

(   ))

----------


## so-ali

""

----------


## shrilanka

(   )

----------


## so-ali



----------

** ( - . )
   .

----------


## so-ali



----------

- (. -)

----------


## so-ali



----------

()

----------


## so-ali



----------

(  )

----------


## so-ali



----------

()

----------


## so-ali



----------

( )

----------


## so-ali



----------

()

----------


## so-ali

.

----------


## Lenik



----------

> .


 ,

----------


## so-ali

""

----------


## Lenik



----------


## so-ali



----------

( )

----------


## so-ali



----------


## Evra

--

----------


## so-ali



----------

> --


 .  5

----------

.
**

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

-

----------



----------


## so-ali



----------



----------


## MASHLAKOVA



----------

....     

 ()

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

( )

----------

> ( )


 .

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

( )

----------


## so-ali



----------


## MASHLAKOVA

-- ()

----------


## so-ali



----------

**  .
    .

----------


## so-ali



----------

.  
**    . (    . -).

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

()

----------


## traicy

-   ! :Wow:

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

2-  ,     - () :Wink:

----------

,      .       .
 ,  .   # 2080 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=19710&page=70

----------

** (  . ).

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

( )

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

> ( )


, ,    ,   ( )

----------

** ( - . )

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

()

----------


## so-ali



----------

**  -

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

( )

----------

** ( - . )

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

()

----------


## so-ali



----------


## MASHLAKOVA

( )

----------

** ( . -  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## so-ali



----------

** ( . -  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## so-ali



----------

** ( - . )

----------


## so-ali



----------

** ( .   )

----------


## so-ali



----------

** ( .  )

----------


## so-ali



----------

** (-  . )

----------


## so-ali



----------

** ( - . )
      .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
, *so-ali*  ,       ?

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

()

----------

** ( -  )

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

( )

----------

** (    )

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

-- ( )

----------



----------


## MASHLAKOVA

4

----------

** (     ).

----------


## so-ali



----------

( )

----------


## so-ali



----------

( )

----------

** (   )

----------


## so-ali



----------

**

----------


## so-ali



----------


## MASHLAKOVA

- ()  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## so-ali



----------


## so-ali

.

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

( )

----------


## so-ali



----------


## MASHLAKOVA

( )

----------


## so-ali



----------


## MASHLAKOVA

( )

----------


## so-ali



----------


## shrilanka

()

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

(E)

----------


## so-ali



----------


## MASHLAKOVA

( )

----------


## shrilanka

,

----------


## so-ali



----------


## MASHLAKOVA

( )

----------


## so-ali



----------

** ( - . )

----------


## so-ali



----------


## shrilanka

(  )

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

(-  )

----------


## so-ali



----------

, - -,  .

----------


## so-ali



----------


## shrilanka

()

----------


## so-ali



----------

,         
**

----------


## so-ali

.

----------


## Vishni



----------


## kashalot

(  ).
   ,     .
-,  .
,  ,     " "

----------


## so-ali



----------

*so-ali*  ::

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  ,     :Redface: 




> -,  .


    ?

----------


## so-ali

,           .

----------


## kosta18



----------


## shrilanka

()

----------


## kosta18

()

----------


## kashalot

,      .
     ?

----------


## 11999

-

----------


## so-ali



----------


## so-ali

**     ,    ""   1586.  ,      .

----------

.

----------


## kashalot

-      76  .

----------


## so-ali

76  ,        ""

----------


## so-ali

.

----------

** 




> 


  .  :Grenade: 
    -  .  :Silly:

----------


## so-ali



----------


## Teletu

(),

----------


## so-ali

.

----------


## Teletu

( )

----------


## so-ali

.

----------


## Teletu

(- )

----------


## so-ali

.

----------


## evgeni-vasileva



----------


## shrilanka

( .) -   ,  ,    -    :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## shrilanka

*evgeni-vasileva*,   :Frown:

----------


## so-ali

.

----------


## Teletu

,         ,  ))))
  ,          ( )   
   -   ( )

----------


## evgeni-vasileva



----------


## Teletu

- ( )

----------


## Lorri

-   :Wow:

----------


## so-ali



----------


## Teletu

( )

----------


## so-ali



----------


## Teletu

()

----------


## Lorri



----------


## evgeni-vasileva

( )

----------


## Teletu

( )

----------


## Lorri



----------


## Teletu

( )

----------

, 
 . 


 ,  
, 
   ! 
   ! 

, 

 - 
, , -, 
... 


, 
 ,  
! 
  ? 
  , 
    , 
   ? 
 - , 
   . 



! !   
! 
    . 

   . 
   , 
-   - ? 

? 
  ??! 

, 
 ,  
, 
   , 
 !  
! 

, 


  ,

----------


## so-ali



----------


## evgeni-vasileva



----------


## so-ali

.

----------


## **

:Wow:

----------


## evgeni-vasileva

()

----------


## so-ali



----------


## Nika-Svetlana

.  ?

----------


## Lorri



----------


## evgeni-vasileva

-

----------


## Naemkik

:Smilie:

----------

